# FMC only 2021 online competition



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello,
I am organising an FMC only online comp. If you would like to join the info is down below.
Date: 19th-21st of March (one solve every day)
Registration: https://forms.gle/U6XFqRiKXeGcNAG47
If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 6, 2021)

How many FMC solves in this competitions, 5 or 3?


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> How many FMC solves in this competitions, 5 or 3?


There will be three solves, one per day


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 8, 2021)

Here is a link to the competition website: https://sites.google.com/view/fmc-only-2021/home


----------

